# Transfering comics?



## EVOL (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello,

I have scans of some of my comics. I was looking into getting a kindle fire to read them. If I transfer a comic onto my kindle fire. Will I be able to zoom in on the pages? and can I also use cailbre to transfer the comics onto the fire? 

My comics are in .img files. 

Any info would be of help.

Thank You


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I also would like to know how to transfer comics to the Fire... I have alot of comics in CBR or IMG that I would like to read on the go... I was thinking about getting a Kindle DX since I know how to convert the comics using Calibre... But I saw that people can read comics on the Fire using various Apps, and being able to zoom in fairly easily...


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I just stumbled upon this program called ComiCat...

http://www.amazon.com/Mean-Labs-ComiCat/dp/B004UBB1HQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1322295597&sr=1-1-spell

Has anyone tried this?


----------

